# Optimale Grafikkarte für Java 3D programmierung?



## sirigor1875 (7. Dez 2006)

Hallo, lieber Forum Mitglieder! 

Ich möchte demnächst in Java 3d programmieren. Ich wollte mal wissen welche Grafikkarte ist am besten geeignet und bei welchen Grafikkarten Probleme gibt’s. 

Ich habe gehört, dass man für die Java 3d nicht unbedingt die neuste Grafikkarte braucht, sondern es reicht schon eine ganz normaler Standart- Grafikkarte. 

Ich habe zurzeit eine Trident Grafikkarte mit 8 MB SGRAM.  :shock: Paar Java 3D Programme habe ich ausprobiert, die gehen, obwohl es ganz schon ruckelt. 

Danke 

Sirigor1875


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Dez 2006)

Also ich denke, dass jede normale Grafikkarte geht, solange sie DirectX bzw. OpenGL unterstützt.
Deine Grafikkarte klingt allerdings ziemlich nach Steinzeit  Ich denke dass 8MB Speicher (und eine wahrschienlich dementsprechend langsame GraKa) doch auch für kleine Sachen arg wenig sind, zumal J3D nicht wirklich schnell ist...


----------



## sirigor1875 (8. Dez 2006)

Ich hab’s gehört, dass man im Schnitt mit ATI Grafikkarten Probleme hat und, dass die GeForce Karten besser dran sind. RAM Sollte auch mindesten 512 MB sein. Stimmt es?

Sirigor1875


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Dez 2006)

Ich hab ne Geforce, deshalb kann ich da nix sagen, aber mir ist von keinen Problemen mit ATI-Karten bekannt.

512MB RAM - ich vermute du meinst hier nicht den RAM der Grafikkarte? - sind sicherlich nicht falsch, Java3D ist wie gesagt nicht eben schnell, wahrscheinlich tuns aber auch 256, je nach dem was da sonst noch läuft auf dem PC.

Vielleicht meldet sich mal jemand anders zu Wort? Ich bin da jetzt nicht der Uberexperte, mit meiner Geforce 6800 GT und meinen 2048 MB RAM


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2006)

Ich meine 128 MB


----------



## raptorrs (9. Dez 2006)

Ich habe eine ATI Fire GL 256 X2, läuft sehr gut. Aber ich glaube fast, dass mein Prozessor (1GHz) schon zu langsam für die Karte ist.


----------



## Soulfly (9. Dez 2006)

Mensch mensch mensch,

für stupides Java3d mit ein bißchen BumpMapping oder gar mit Jogl etwa machen brauch man nicht viel.
Für den Anfang reichen da 9500 Ati oder Geforce 4 MX mit jeweils 32 MB schon aus.

Trident ist natürlich etwas mickrig  sorry!

Du brauchst also keine Hammerkarte für die ersten Erfolge, wenn du aber nen Leistungspuffer haben willst, sind
Ati X700 oder Geforce 6600GT für ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis zu haben.

Und von Problemen mit Ati hab ich noch nie was gehört bzw ich habe selber keine  auf meiner mobilen Kutsche.

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## Elmi (11. Dez 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java3D ist wie gesagt nicht eben schnell



Hast du mal gehört von große Bruder, der muss es ja wissen, spielt schon lange Doom!

Sorry, aber solche Pauschalaussagen ohne Beleg/Begründung/Hintergrundinfo sind schlichtweg unbrauchbar. Was ist deiner Meinung nach unter welchen Bedingungen an Java3D langsam? Speziell in Anbetracht der Tatsache dass J3D auf native Libs zurückgreift?

In 99% der Fälle findet sich das eigentliche Problem schließlich zwischen Monitor und Rückenlehne...


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Dez 2006)

Ok, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du kein Troll bist, auch wenn das teilweise so klingt. Also werde ich mal kurz erklären was ich meinte - es stimmt, die Aussage war bisher unbegründet.
Vorweg: Wenn du mir Doom 3 (oder etwas entsprechendes) in Java3D mit dieser Qualität und Performance nachprogrammierst, nehm ich alles zurück. 
Ansonsten ist meine Meinung, dass Java3D zwar eine schöne API hat, gut zu verwenden für kleinere und eher statische Szenen, aber für einen Doom3 - Klon nicht geeignet ist.
Was an J3D imo genau langsam ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich glaube nicht, dass es an der nativen Anbindung liegt, und sicherlich ist das, was ich programmiere, auch nicht perfekt. Aber man schaue sich mal folgendes Programm an. QuadArrays sind nicht so schnell, ich weiß, aber das ging eben schneller zu schreiben und macht da auch nichts mehr wett. Das Programm ruckelt bei mir erheblich! (und ich kann beispielsweise Far Cry mit HDR auf Ultrahohen Einstellungen und 1600x1200 ruckelfrei spielen - Doom habe ich leider noch nie gespielt, und einen großen Bruder hab ich auch nicht):


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.media.j3d.*;
import javax.vecmath.*;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.*;  //SimpleUniverse
import com.sun.j3d.utils.behaviors.vp.*; //OrbitBehavior

public class PerformanceTest extends JFrame implements ActionListener
{
  public static final long serialVersionUID = 0;
  public static final int SIDE_LENGTH = 125;
  //Konstruktor
  public PerformanceTest()
  {
    super ("Performance-Test");
    setSize (getToolkit().getScreenSize());
    setLocationRelativeTo (null);  //zentrieren
    setDefaultCloseOperation (EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    JPopupMenu.setDefaultLightWeightPopupEnabled (false);
    setCloseMenuBar (this);

    Canvas3D c3d = new Canvas3D (SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration());  //So am besten
    SimpleUniverse simpleU = new SimpleUniverse (c3d);  //Das VirtualUniverse, hier wird auch schon der View hinzugefügt
    BranchGroup scene = createSceneGraph();
    OrbitBehavior orbit = new OrbitBehavior(c3d, OrbitBehavior.REVERSE_ALL);
    orbit.setSchedulingBounds (new BoundingSphere (new Point3d(), 10000));
    simpleU.getViewingPlatform().setViewPlatformBehavior (orbit);
    scene.compile();
    simpleU.addBranchGraph (scene);  //Fügt den SceneGraph hinzu
    
    Transform3D cam = new Transform3D();
    simpleU.getViewingPlatform().getViewPlatformTransform().getTransform(cam);
    cam.setTranslation (new Vector3f (0, 8, 10));
    simpleU.getViewingPlatform().getViewPlatformTransform().setTransform(cam);

    add (c3d);
    setVisible (true);
  }
  public BranchGroup createSceneGraph() {
    BranchGroup objRoot = new BranchGroup();
    TransformGroup objSpin = new TransformGroup();
    objSpin.setCapability(TransformGroup.ALLOW_TRANSFORM_WRITE);
    objRoot.addChild(objSpin);

    Alpha rotationAlpha = new Alpha(-1, 60000); //Unendlich oft drehen, einmal in 60 s
    RotationInterpolator rotator =
       new RotationInterpolator(rotationAlpha, objSpin);
    BoundingSphere bounds = new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(), 10000);
    rotator.setSchedulingBounds(bounds);
    objSpin.addChild(rotator);
    
    BranchGroup hill = createHill();
    objSpin.addChild(hill);

    return objRoot;
  }
  public BranchGroup createHill()
  {
    GeometryArray array = new QuadArray(SIDE_LENGTH * 1000, GeometryArray.COORDINATES);
    Point3d point = new Point3d();
    System.out.println("Generating Points...");
    
    for (int i = 0, index = 0; i < SIDE_LENGTH; i++){
      point.x = -SIDE_LENGTH / 20 + i / 10.0;
      for (int j = 0; j < SIDE_LENGTH; j++){
        point.z = -SIDE_LENGTH / 20 + j / 10.0;
        setCoordinate(array, index++, point);
        point.z += 0.1;
        setCoordinate(array, index++, point);
        point.x += 0.1;
        setCoordinate(array, index++, point);
        point.z -= 0.1;
        setCoordinate(array, index++, point);
        point.x -= 0.1;
      }
    }
    System.out.println("Done");

    Appearance appearance = new Appearance();
    appearance.setColoringAttributes(new ColoringAttributes(new Color3f(Color.WHITE), ColoringAttributes.FASTEST));
    appearance.setPolygonAttributes(new PolygonAttributes(PolygonAttributes.POLYGON_LINE, PolygonAttributes.CULL_NONE, 0));
    
    Shape3D shape = new Shape3D (array, appearance);
    BranchGroup bg = new BranchGroup();
    bg.addChild (shape);
    return bg;
  }
  private void setCoordinate (GeometryArray array, int index, Point3d point)
  {
    //y = 5 / (0.2*x²+0.8)    (und für z)
    point.y = 5 / (0.2 * point.x * point.x + 0.8) + 5 / (0.2 * point.z * point.z + 0.8);
    array.setCoordinate(index, point);
  }
  //Beenden-Menu
  private void setCloseMenuBar (JFrame f)
  {
    JMenuBar jmb = new JMenuBar();
    JMenu jm = new JMenu ("Datei");
    jmb.add (jm);
    JMenuItem close = new JMenuItem ("Beenden");
    jm.add (close);
    close.addActionListener (this);
    f.setJMenuBar (jmb);
  }
  public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent evt)
  {
    System.exit (0);
  }
  //Startmethode
  public static void main (String[]args)
  {
    new PerformanceTest();
  }
}
```

Btw: Das Thema ist stark teilungsgefährdet


----------



## sirigor1875 (11. Dez 2006)

Es hat sogar bei mir funktioniert. Mit Trident 8 MB RAM!  :applaus: , leider nicht ruckelfrei, Aber… laut Illuvatar  mit Geforce 6800 GT ruckelt es ja auch.


----------



## Elmi (12. Dez 2006)

> Wenn du mir Doom 3 (oder etwas entsprechendes) in Java3D mit dieser Qualität und Performance
> nachprogrammierst, nehm ich alles zurück. 

Eine seltsame Beweislastumkehr - du bist nicht in der Lage deine Behauptungen zu belegen also soll ich sie dir - mal eben nebenbei mit einer Monsterapplikation - widerlegen? Und mir wirfst du vor ein Troll zu sein...

> QuadArrays sind nicht so schnell, ich weiß

Da weißt du wohl was falsches. Quads sind unter OpenGL sehr schnell, lediglich wenn DirectX zum Einsatz kommt werden sie wie zwei Triangles behandelt - sind damit also auch nicht langsamer als der Rest.

Zu deiner Applikation: Die Optimierungstools mit denen man die eigenen Geometrien performancesparender gestalten kann sind an dir scheinbar genau so vorüber gegangen wie die Tatsache dass es auch schon optimierte GeometryArrays gibt. Von der Geschichte mit dem Face-Culling ganz zu schweigen. Das sind jetzt nur die Probleme die mir beim Überfliegen deiner Applikation aufgefallen sind.

Wenn ich dann lese dass diese Applikation mit einer Uralt-Grafikkarte ähnlich ruckelt wie bei dir, gilt wohl wieder die Monitor-Rückenlehne-Regel: Welches System hast du, welche Grafikschicht, ist die 3D-Beschleunigung für J3D tatsächlich aktiv?

Elmi


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Dez 2006)

Elmi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Wenn du mir Doom 3 (oder etwas entsprechendes) in Java3D mit dieser Qualität und Performance
> > nachprogrammierst, nehm ich alles zurück.
> 
> Eine seltsame Beweislastumkehr - du bist nicht in der Lage deine Behauptungen zu belegen also soll ich sie dir - mal eben nebenbei mit einer Monsterapplikation - widerlegen? Und mir wirfst du vor ein Troll zu sein...



Schon mal was von der Bedeutung eines  gehört? :-/



> > QuadArrays sind nicht so schnell, ich weiß
> 
> Da weißt du wohl was falsches. Quads sind unter OpenGL sehr schnell, lediglich wenn DirectX zum Einsatz kommt werden sie wie zwei Triangles behandelt - sind damit also auch nicht langsamer als der Rest.



Naja, ich hab DX laufen... und ich meinte im Unterschied zu GeometryStripArrays - von denen glaube ich, dass sie schneller sind, falls das nicht stimmt, kannst du mich gerne berichtigen, aber bitte mit Quellenangabe.



> Zu deiner Applikation: Die Optimierungstools mit denen man die eigenen Geometrien performancesparender gestalten kann sind an dir scheinbar genau so vorüber gegangen wie die Tatsache dass es auch schon optimierte GeometryArrays gibt. Von der Geschichte mit dem Face-Culling ganz zu schweigen. Das sind jetzt nur die Probleme die mir beim Überfliegen deiner Applikation aufgefallen sind.



Was meinst du damit jetzt genau? Außerdem wäre Culling etwas doof, wenn sich das Objekt dreht und auch noch ein OrbitBehavior eingebaut ist. Nur so: hast du das Programm schonmal ausgeführt?



> Wenn ich dann lese dass diese Applikation mit einer Uralt-Grafikkarte ähnlich ruckelt wie bei dir, gilt wohl wieder die Monitor-Rückenlehne-Regel: Welches System hast du, welche Grafikschicht, ist die 3D-Beschleunigung für J3D tatsächlich aktiv?



Ok. Ich nehme so einiges zurück. Wo ich das überprüft habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine alte J3D-Version installiert war :roll: Mit der 1.4.0_01 kann ich SIDE_LENGTH verzehnfachen bis es wieder ruckelt - das ist schon ganz ok, ob es jetzt für ein Doom reichen würde weiß ich nicht, aber es ist schon deutlich näher dran.

(Wer das testen will: Es gibt nen Bug, Zeile 60 müsste lauten

```
GeometryArray array = new QuadArray(SIDE_LENGTH * SIDE_LENGTH * 4, GeometryArray.COORDINATES);
```

Ach ja @OP: Ist deine Frage jetzt soweit geklärt?


----------



## sirigor1875 (13. Dez 2006)

Was haltet Ihr von CLUB 3D ATI Radeon 9250 128 MB :?:  Die ist einer der einzigen guten, die noch in PCI Slot passt :!:


----------



## EgonOlsen (13. Dez 2006)

Muss es PCI sein? Das Board hat kein AGP? In dem Fall kannst du die ruhig nehmen. Oder eine GeForce6200. Generell haftet ATI immer noch das Märchen von den schlechteren Treibern an, aber das stimmt nicht mehr. Für Java3D sind die Dinger völlig ok. Ansonsten ziehst du mit so einer Karte natürlich so oder so keinen toten Hering mehr vom Teller, es sei denn, du hältst den Teller schief. Aber besser als deine Trident ist die auf jeden Fall.


----------

